# GT2871R Dyno results?



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

Looking... interested specifically for a 1.8T application but any dyno's would be good - searched and found little..
98Ron and standalone... 350+ whp possible & at what PSI... 
Thanks


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: GT2871R Dyno results? (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2698530
You can find a few dyno's at the above link.


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: GT2871R Dyno results? (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2698530
You can find a few dyno's at the above link.

Thanks, thats where they were hiding! lol THanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

